# What's wrong with my 1990's Mini Maglite?



## Thankyou (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello,

I had converted the incandescent mini maglite I had from the 90's to the LED Nite Eyes mod. 
But unfortunately it seems to have died a few weeks ago and I can't find out the reason. 

I tried replacing the batteries and even going back to the incandescent version with a new bulb but it still won't turn on. 

I have a feeling something fell out? 

I've attached a picture:






I have included an Imgur link as requested for anyone having trouble viewing the image: https://imgur.com/a/kj1UXUm


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't see the picture. Try uploading it to Imgur and copying the BBcode ("IMG") link into your post.


----------



## Nephron44 (Feb 10, 2019)

The Nite Ize conversion for the 2AA mini mag has HORRIBLE reviews anywhere I looked. I was going to get one for my Incan mini mag, but I read about too many reports of the conversion kit destroying lights for good, so I passed hard. Maybe send it in to Maglite for repair?


----------



## Thankyou (Feb 10, 2019)

fyrstormer said:


> I can't see the picture. Try uploading it to Imgur and copying the BBcode ("IMG") link into your post.



I've included a link to the image via Imgur , I hope it works. 



Nephron44 said:


> The Nite Ize conversion for the 2AA mini mag has HORRIBLE reviews anywhere I looked. I was going to get one for my Incan mini mag, but I read about too many reports of the conversion kit destroying lights for good, so I passed hard. Maybe send it in to Maglite for repair?



That is terrible to hear, I really hope it didn't destroy anything in my maglite.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 10, 2019)

May sound crazy but try reversing the pins. ie stick the bulb in and if it don't light rotate it and see if it lights.

Try bending the pins a bit to spread them a bit. The nite-ize over sizes the bulb holes and it may not make good contact. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1BIVRW/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Here's a new switch assembly if those don't work.


----------



## Thankyou (Feb 10, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> May sound crazy but try reversing the pins. ie stick the bulb in and if it don't light rotate it and see if it lights.
> 
> Try bending the pins a bit to spread them a bit. The nite-ize over sizes the bulb holes and it may not make good contact.
> 
> ...



Hi bykfixer,

Thank you for the link to the new switch assembly. I appreciate that.

All is fixed ! You were right, it had to do with something like you said, nite-ize oversizing the holes and poor contact now... 

I just might buy that new switch assembly just to have .

Thank you again!


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 10, 2019)

I had one of their LED conversion kits for a 2xAA Maglite years and years ago...2006, maybe? It works fine to this day. Not sure why other people had problems with it; it's so simple there's basically nothing to break.

That being said, it's very limited in its brightness and functionality, but if you don't mind those shortcomings, it should work fine.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 11, 2019)

Great to hear. Glad it's working again. 

A few years back I went to disassemble the 'do not remove' thing and when I plucked it out "boing".... something very small flew out. Something that I never saw again. 

I ended up acquiring a new switch and all was well again.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad to hear you got your Minimag running again. For the Nite Eyes units I've used when I was converting my old Minimags, I've used pliers to bend the leads out just a little bit to ensure good contact. Give it a slight wavey appearance like a bobby pin just to get a good friction fit.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jul 17, 2019)

Didn't get to enjoy my 2006 Christmas present (from my wife) mini mag but a day or two. Went to walmart and got that ol nite-eyes conversion kit and it ruined it. Stayed messed up for years till mag fixed it for me. Now I wouldn't use nite-eyes anything anymore. Ruined a good experience with a better built mini mag.


----------

